# Biblical Hebrew: מוסר שלומנו



## seitt

Greetings,

The King James version translates מוסר שלומנו as “the chastisement of our peace”. And it seems to be quite close to the original Hebrew.

But why should our שלום be chastised (disciplined/punished)? Surely it should rather be us or our sins who are chastised. What is the exact relationship between מוסר and שלום?

For your reference:
http://biblos.com/isaiah/53-5.htm
Isaiah 53:5 Hebrew Study Bible (Apostolic / Interlinear)
וְהוּא֙ מְחֹלָ֣ל מִפְּשָׁעֵ֔נוּ מְדֻכָּ֖א מֵעֲוֹנֹתֵ֑ינוּ מוּסַ֤ר שְׁלֹומֵ֙נוּ֙ עָלָ֔יו וּבַחֲבֻרָתֹ֖ו נִרְפָּא־ לָֽנוּ׃  

All the best, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## origumi

That's the whole point in this "God's Slave Song". It starts in 52:13 and continues to 53:12. The price that the slave pays for our sins is repeated again and again. Therefore no wonder that for Christians the God's Slave is their Messiah, Jesus.

Clear Hebrew explanation here: http://www.mikra-ahuvia.co.il/index2.php?id=287&lang=HEB&catId=14

מוסר musar is of root יסר - to suffer. Compare to Jeremiah 30:14 כי מכת אויב הכיתיך מוסר אכזרי.


----------



## seitt

Many thanks.

I think I might be beginning to see – is it the idea of ‘chastisement FOR our peace’, ‘chastisement FOR THE SAKE OF our peace’?


----------



## origumi

Literally: the suffering / chastisement / price of our peace (= that is being paid for our peace) is on him (= on his expense).


----------



## Ali Smith

Doesn't מוּסָר literally mean 'discipline/education' or 'warning'? It's the participle from hof'al ס-ר-ר, isn't it?


----------



## JAN SHAR

I think musar means ethics, morals, principles.


----------



## Ali Smith

JAN SHAR said:


> I think musar means ethics, morals, principles.


Yes, in _modern _Hebrew it does.


----------



## JAN SHAR

If the root really is geminate, then we would expect compensatory lengthening, wouldn't we? The root is more likely ס-ו-ר.


----------



## Drink

Which syllable of which word would you expect to be lengthened that isn't?


----------

